# max contract



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Is Iggy worth a max contract? 

From the 1st 4 playoff games, it doesn't look like he is. Only 21 players in the league have max contracts. Rashard Lewis signed a 6yr/$110m max contract last year, averaging btwn $18/20m a year. Iggy already turned down a contract ext worth $57m. 

Interested in hearing what others think will happen and should the 6ers tie up this much money for one player?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

HELL NO!!, hes one of the reasons why I think the team as a whole is struggling. hes lost a ton of coin in this series


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Absolutely not. Before this series I could've said maybe, but not now. He's no franchise player.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I never thought he was.

And like I said before I don't think this should hurt his worth. Kobe Bryant (a much better player) struggled against the same defensive attention when he had a team with more help back in the Finals. Iguodala has made huge strides this season and proved that he's worth more than the $50 million deal that King offered him.

What this series did prove was how much he can still add to his game. Offensively he doesn't have very many moves. When a defender is pressed up on him he pretty much has nowhere to go so when he's in this position he either tries to force in a crossover or he shoots up a high arching jumper. He can add things like a turnaround, a fadeaway, a step back jumper to his game to help create space between him and the defender. He also needs to work to improve the jumper itself, but I think there are signs that it's possible. He just needs to keep working on it.


----------

